# are the older diesels any good?



## 381 (Feb 1, 2000)

If i were to by like a 87 or 88 diesel chances are it's going to have alot of miles on it, are the older diesel motors anygood, or do i need a psd.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

I'm not too familiar with the older one's, you can ask over at http://www.ford-diesel.com, click on forums and select a category.

----------
Ray Kirby - Kirby's Cuttin' Edge Lawn Maintenance
Home Page, My Truck, Lawn Photos


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The older diesels are good, as long as the coolant has had the proper additives added to it. With out the coolant causes pits to occur in the #6&8 cylinder walls. This cause a coolant leak, and a resleeve of that cylinder wall. Very$$$$.


----------



## ratawna (Sep 8, 2000)

My husband is a ford diesel man. He has a '87 6.9 with over 400,000 miles on it. He is real hard on a truck, it's a work truck. He has hauled stuff in it way over the cab, had the back squated almost to the tires. It still runs great. If the older diesels can stay up with him, they can with any one.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

we have 2 1997 f350 diesels that has the powerstroke motor turbo, 91 and below has international motor non turbos and some 92-94 came with navistars kinda in between, my likes are the 95 and up power stroke or go with a cummings


----------



## Getmow (Dec 29, 1999)

I have an 87 f350 (old amnbulance chassis) that has a 16' landscape bed. The 6.9 has only 90k miles and stills gets down the road hauling a full load.


----------

